# What is the best LGD for me or is there?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So ive been thinking about getting a lgd but im not sure there for me. I always figured the lgd next door would scare anything away. As im not sure i could handle all there poo. Sometimes i smell the next doors dogs pretty bad. And he only has 2 Great Pyrenees.
Here is more about me and what i would like. 
My goats have free run of my dads cow pasture during the summer over 100 acres. Would they chase my dads cows? As my dad would be out there quick with a shotgun. But during the winter i lock them down in my yard which is roughly a half acre. I would like a smaller dog but i dont think there is 1, short hair is a must and friendly as i have kids and have people that comes over to visit. Could be a mutt or pure.
So is there a bred of dog that would fit me? And would a adult or puppy be a better choice?
This is all thinking as i want chickens but every time i get chickens with in a yr there all killed  by a predator. No matter how animal proof i seem to make the pen. And i dont want to bring in a predator around my goats.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

i just bought 2 female gp's over the weekend that are 11 wks old. they have been in a chicken up until i got them. They havent really messed with any of my chickens so far.. they are weird because i put them in my goat pen sunday and theyve been in there since they kindve act like they dont want anything coming in or out of the pen that was there when i put them in...maybe im crazy but thats the way it seems...all of my chickens are free roaming and pups wont try and grab them when they come in the pen but they will kinda try and run them out..idk??? ill letcha know more in a few days... i did read that if they do chase or get aggressive with your livestock to get all over them and dont let up so they learn..I have also noticed already that they lay on seperate ends of the pen and just watch...i think their gonna do good when the puppy stage is over!


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

Your dogs are not going to be "friendly." LGDs like to be introduced -- I always make any visitors stop and wait for me. When I get to their car, I have them get out and extend a hand to the dog, not to pet it, but to let it sniff them. Usually, they're okay then and can come and go without a problem....until their next visit. It takes 3 or 4 visits before a LGD starts to consider somebody a friend of the family.

And, yes, they will run the chickens out of the goat pen. My Akbash always does that. He just figures they don't belong in there with his goats!

Tiff, I recommend you get a mature (3 years or older) Anatolian Shepherd or Akbash. They have shorter hair than Pyrs. And a mature dog with experience keeping livestock will not usually bother cattle. Just let your dad know that if the dog snaps at a cow that gets too close to the goats, he's just warning it off. Not the same as chasing the livestock, by any means. Livestock guardian dogs are extremely intelligent. But they are also independent thinkers. You impress upon them what is acceptable behavior and what is not, and then leave them to make decisions on their own. That is what they've been bred to do for the past millennia, and they're very good at it.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a bull mastiff. She is great with my son and she dosent bother my chickens, ducks, or pheasants. She will sit in the yard just past Ladys reach and checks everyone who approaches. She also makes several trips a day around Nubbys pen. Its like she knows who is suppost to be where and barks if she sees anyone out of place and she will even lay down and let Lady cuddle with her.


----------

